# Off duty emt basic



## iowaemt (Oct 22, 2010)

So I wanna build a personal BLS bag to keep in my vehicle. I am unsure what all I am able to do while off duty. Am I able to all my abilities within my scope of practice or am I limited. Figured I better find out before I go out and buy equipment I cant use. By the way, I am an Iowa EMT Basic. Thanks guys.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 22, 2010)

A cell phone is all you need. With the new CPR guidelines coming out it isn't even worth it to have a pocket mask.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2010)

Your limited. Cell phone, gloves, cpr mask...once the guidelines are out you won't need the mask, but they aren't out yet.

Don't go droppin OPAs or NPAs on people while your off duty, or administering any sort of drug.


----------



## emtJR86 (Oct 22, 2010)

My jump bag in my POV is basically a glorified First Aid kit.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2010)

emtJR86 said:


> My jump bag in my POV is basically a glorified First Aid kit.



To be fair, the jump bag in a BLS ambulance is essentially a glorified first aid kit.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 22, 2010)

iowaemt said:


> So I wanna build a personal BLS bag to keep in my vehicle. I am unsure what all I am able to do while off duty. Am I able to all my abilities within my scope of practice or am I limited. Figured I better find out before I go out and buy equipment I cant use. By the way, I am an Iowa EMT Basic. Thanks guys.



With all due respect, if you don't know, perhaps a better place for reference would be your state regulatory agency instead of asking anonymous people online who may or may not give you sound advice.

Are you affiliated with an agency that necessitates your efforts when off duty? If so, then they should supply your needs. If not, then you don't need a bag stocked, go get a commercially stocked first aid kit instead along with a good cell phone.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 22, 2010)

Pack bandaides....Once you have that all you gotta do is kiss the owie and it gets all better..... even for code 1's......lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2010)

Just a cell phone would be your best bet. No point in stopping.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 22, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> Pack bandaides....Once you have that all you gotta do is kiss the owie and it gets all better..... even for code 1's......lol



Bandaids, cold packs and those little no-itch wipes.  

Those are what I stock and restock in my personal first aid kit that lives in the car.  I also keep benadryl and claritin, tylenol and motrin in there, but it's for personal use, not random stranger use, so I don't really worry about scope of practice issues.  If I use the bag, I'm acting as a friend would, not as a medic.  If someone has a headache, I offer a tylenol.  It's not about practicing EMS, just being prepared.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 22, 2010)

Honestly, You'll probably be good with some gloves, 4x4s, some sterile saline, random bandages, and a CPR mask. Dont get carried away with O2, splints, C-spine, etc. Like it was said above, a basic 1st aid kit should suffice.


----------



## 18G (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been in that position before where I responded to calls POV when my station was dispatched. It wasn't uncommon for the ambulance to respond single provider and I meet them on-scene for staffing. I carried a little of everything... O2, airways, BVM, bandages, etc, etc... essentially what was in the ambulance bag was in mine. 

That was many, many years ago. That station has since gone 24/7 paid so no need for that kind up setup anymore. Doesn't hurt to have a first aid kit in your vehicle though.


----------



## Simusid (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm actually embarrassed about my bag now.   It's whacker overkill and I'm going to donate it to our EMA department because they don't have one on their truck and they should have a good stock of supplies.


----------



## lampnyter (Oct 22, 2010)

In my car i have gloves and 4x4s. thats about it lol.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 22, 2010)

iowaemt said:


> So I wanna build a personal BLS bag to keep in my vehicle. I am unsure what all I am able to do while off duty. Am I able to all my abilities within my scope of practice or am I limited. Figured I better find out before I go out and buy equipment I cant use. By the way, I am an Iowa EMT Basic. Thanks guys.



I carry a Jack o Lanter, a wrench, a Rider Waite Tarot deck and duct tape. Its all you need.  I am saving up for a plunger right now.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just have some bandaids, Neosporin, gloves, and other random first aid items in my cars, no need to have a full jump bag.

Firecoins, why is the sign on your wrestling room using "your" instead of "you're" it makes me sad


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 23, 2010)

Aidey said:


> A cell phone is all you need. With the new CPR guidelines coming out it isn't even worth it to have a pocket mask.



this.

just call 911.


----------



## bstone (Oct 24, 2010)

I stopped carrying a bag years and years ago. I have a steth in my backpack, but that's for school. I used to carry gloves and a CPR mask on my keychain, but no longer.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 24, 2010)

bstone said:


> I stopped carrying a bag years and years ago. I have a steth in my backpack, but that's for school. I used to carry gloves and a CPR mask on my keychain, but no longer.



well I don't even carry a keychain anymore.


----------



## bstone (Oct 24, 2010)

Pneumothorax said:


> this.
> 
> just call 911.





firecoins said:


> well I don't even carry a keychain anymore.



Oh man I got so many keys, I don't even know what to do. I got my apartment, the building key, car keys, the neighbors who I regularly use their washing machine, the key to my kryptonite bike lock and others that I don't remember cause they are so rusted and I can't tell what they ever went to.

The last bit about the rusted is a joke :lol: tho the rest is true. 

The subject of this thread needs to be changed to - WHAT DO YOU CARRY ON YOUR KEYCHAIN?!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 24, 2010)

bstone said:


> I stopped carrying a bag years and years ago. I have a steth in my backpack, but that's for school. I used to carry gloves and a CPR mask on my keychain, but no longer.



lol ive got my scope in my schoolbag along w/ the mask & gloves in a little bag/keyring thing.

its only there if i MUST used say my teacher or a friend passes out and needs it..but as far as superhero status...ill just dial


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Oct 25, 2010)

I personally carry a full airway kit with OPAs, NPAs, oxygen, BVM, a fully stocked trauma back with tourniquets, and a custom drug kit contain pretty much every over the counter medicine available.































Not rly. I wouldnt worry about off duty stuff. Give first aid and call 911.

I personally choose not to get involved off duty unless its a life and death situation, and what are the chances of that happening anyway?


----------



## ttoude (Nov 2, 2010)

My personal policy is this. If everybody is up (consious) and talking (good airway) they don't need ems. 

2. Human behaviour is simple and repetitive, if a woman is holding both hands to her head and screaming someone she knows/loves is hurt really bad so stop and help. 

3. If someone is on the ground not moving, stop and help. 

4. Cell phone, gloves and hands for direct pressure or compressions is all you need. Good samaritan may not cover the interventions in a off duty bag. ie if a fire Fighter or other emt may not agree with your care and report it. 

5. Text yourself the names of the higher level care EMS you turned care Over to.


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 2, 2010)

Brown carries his cellphone and a pair of gloves ... and is worried by all the Whacker E. Rescue types who roll around with half an ambulance in the back of thier vehicle .... 

Hmm, speaking of which ..... 

*Brown slinks away before anybody notices the CT machine, blood gas results machine and thoracostomy kit in the back of his car


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with the cellphone comments.


----------



## Saytuck99 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Long Island & Upstate NY*

I understand all those who have paid services...but what about those who ONLY have volunteer services and respond from home..or while out and about..

I would like to hear what my fellow volunteers say..Personally I carry almost a mirror image of our BLS bag...


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Nov 14, 2010)

I was just thinking of this today. Coming close to finishing my EMR class, hopefully will pass. The ambulance company I am taking the class gives a first responder bag to EMR's. Basically the bag has everything within a scope of practice a EMR can do in the state. Now if not on call probably would not have the bag ready. Anywho back to where I was going. Was thinking the exact same thing what to carry. I would not be out seeking calls just to be prepared if something did happen across my path. Basically look to carry equipment to protect myself, gloves/face mask/non-breather mask/sanitizer. Also euipment to provide patient assessment, CPR, and stop bleeding. So probably some bandage and dressings. Most important thing though a cell phone to call for additional support to provide additional support and to transport for even more help.


----------



## zombiemedic (Nov 14, 2010)

I just keep a pair of gloves in my car. There are more equipped people just a phone call away. I do keep a small bls bag at home for the family but that's it


----------



## exodus (Nov 14, 2010)

I got a box of gloves and my Hi-Viz on duty jacket?

OH yeah, I also have Dr. House in my glove box.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Nov 16, 2010)

As a civilian contractor in Afghanistan I keep a fully stocked Combat Life Save Equipment Set handy.  

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2010)

Wild_Weasel said:


> As a civilian contractor in Afghanistan I keep a fully stocked Combat Life Save Equipment Set handy.
> 
> Cheers,
> W-W


Can we accept that working in an active war zone is slightly different than being in the States?


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Nov 16, 2010)

Allow me to clarify, the point I was attempting to make was that you can choose to keep a personal jump kit that is appropriate to your leave of training and local protocols.  At home in the United States I would not stray outside American Red Cross CPR and First Aid guidelines.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 17, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Can we accept that working in an active war zone is slightly different than being in the States?



Are we including Detroit and Camden? :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2010)

In the sense of needing a personal EMT jump bag for your car? Sure. However I'd wear body arm both in the Middle East as well as working primary 911 in most major cities.


----------



## TraprMike (Nov 17, 2010)

*Volunteer emt, local small town*

I have a small jump kit in my jeep. 
4x4's
cling bandage
several pairs of gloves in and around the bag/jeep. 
cpr mask
abdominal bandages. 

my goal is to stop bleeding and CPR. and stabilize  the spine..


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 17, 2010)

I keep a jump bag thats no more than a basic first aid kit. No need for airway kits etc, I do run With a volly company so we can go to any call, or if there is a second crew call. But where i live im near a school and sports complex, We get dispatched to both around 2 times a year so ill always be prepared, I might add some toher things to my kit, but only what i know ill use,


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 17, 2010)

oops double post, having troublw with my browser lately


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 17, 2010)

I carry band-aids, but would happily assist to the best of my ability if I came upon a life threatening injury.


----------



## Cohn (Nov 17, 2010)

I usually bring myself.... Best tool I got.


----------



## Lucy212 (Nov 19, 2010)

Iowa,

I agree with Flight-LP. Check your state protocols. Also in your EMT Class, they should have advised you on what you can or cannot do while off duty. It seems everyone here suggests a basic first-aid kit. I happen to think you might be working under the Good Samaritan Law if you are off duty, however the law varies from state to state. It seems like your heart is in the right place. 

~ Lucy


----------



## firecoins (Nov 19, 2010)

Saytuck99 said:


> I understand all those who have paid services...but what about those who ONLY have volunteer services and respond from home..or while out and about..
> 
> I would like to hear what my fellow volunteers say..Personally I carry almost a mirror image of our BLS bag...



Being from upstate NY, I do not carry a BLS bag with me anymore.  I have my scope, bp cuff, sheers and gloves for work in my car.  Its all you need.  
CPR is hands only at this point for civilian use.

 If you want a small first aid kit with gauge, tape and a CPR mask...go for it.


----------



## EMTzimp (Nov 20, 2010)

I got my BLS kit from   http://www.mobil-medic.com/ 

I just got it in case i ever came across a life or death situation which probably wont ever happen but its there if i needed it.


----------



## mojo3120 (Dec 7, 2010)

Saytuck99 said:


> I understand all those who have paid services...but what about those who ONLY have volunteer services and respond from home..or while out and about..
> 
> I would like to hear what my fellow volunteers say..Personally I carry almost a mirror image of our BLS bag...



At my station, each first responder is issued a full BLS bag 
(exactly like the bags on our trucks) and is expected to keep it in their POV. We restock whatever we use on scene off the ambulance once EMS arrives.

If your department expects you to respond POV, shouldn't they provide you with all the equipment you'd need?


----------



## brentoli (Dec 7, 2010)

timzimp said:


> I got my BLS kit from   http://www.mobil-medic.com/
> 
> I just got it in case i ever came across a life or death situation which probably wont ever happen but its there if i needed it.



They make some good kits. I have one from them as well.

I carry one mainly for myself and my family. Also if I am anywhere where people "know" my experience and something is needed.

I would be very-extremely hesitant to stop at a scene I wander up on, too much to risk. My family is important to me and theres too much at stake. At least if I get hurt on the clock they have cash coming in to help cover the loss. Out on my own they got nothing.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 17, 2010)

Call me crazy, and it probably has alot to do with the fact that I'm a new EMT-B, but I want a jump kit for my truck also.  I don't want anything fancy, just something that I will have JUST-IN-CASE I do come across something.  I think it probably has more to do with just the pride in finally going through school and getting fire/ems certified while working full-time in a 911 center.  lol


----------



## supergirl534 (Dec 28, 2010)

even though there are new cpr guidlines doesnt mean that there is nothing that he can carry with them,  i was out at lunch and had to deliver a baby in the feild.... if there is any equiptment that you should always carry in your person vehicle its gloves... LOTS OF GLOVES


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 28, 2010)

supergirl534 said:


> even though there are new cpr guidlines doesnt mean that there is nothing that he can carry with them,  i was out at lunch and had to deliver a baby in the feild.... if there is any equiptment that you should always carry in your person vehicle its gloves... LOTS OF GLOVES



Awesome...

Supply list:
1. Gloves (lots of gloves)
2. ...
3. ...


----------



## bigmoosewi (Dec 29, 2010)

In Wisconsin if you are not on duty then you are only allowed to practice at a EMR level.  I agree that you should check with your local and state laws before you waste your money on stuff or worse, get yourself in trouble.


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 30, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Supply list:
> 1. Gloves (lots of gloves)
> ...



That is all that I carry with me


----------



## zmedic (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd have the sort of stuff that you'd want handy if you or a family member got hurt. So a couple a 4x4s, some kerlex, maybe triangle bandage to sling an arm while you are driving a friend to the hospital etc. Not much else beyond that.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 31, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Are we including Detroit and Camden? :unsure:


D**n it.  Beat me to it. 



> I agree that you should check with your local and state laws before you waste your money on stuff or worse, get yourself in trouble.



Yeah, only two or three states require that you do anything off duty.  Personally I just keep right on moving unless it is a very extreme circumstance and I feel like getting involved.  

For a good crash course in my ethics (feel free to PM me with your thoughts on what a horrible human being I am, what a blight on the face of EMS I am, etc) :  http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=17911  Post #19 has a handy little flowchart: 


			
				usafmedic45 said:
			
		

> Of course, you need to keep in mind that my decision tree for offering assistance while off duty pretty much consists of:
> 1-Is the victim a kid or an animal? Yes: Help them if it can be done safely No: Go to question 2
> 2-Do I know the person? Yes: Go to question 4 No: Go to question 3
> 3- Am I stuck in the situation/do other bystanders know that I'm medically trained? Yes- Help them if it can be done safely No- Go to question 4
> 4-Do I like the person? Yes: Help them if it can be done safely No: Do not get involved even if it means standing idly by; thank God for no statuatory requirement to render care


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 2, 2011)

CodyHolt83 said:


> Call me crazy, and it probably has alot to do with the fact that I'm a new EMT-B, but I want a jump kit for my truck also.  I don't want anything fancy, just something that I will have JUST-IN-CASE I do come across something.  I think it probably has more to do with just the pride in finally going through school and getting fire/ems certified while working full-time in a 911 center.  lol



Gloves & a cell phone. Maybe a pocket mask if ur feeling frisky 


 ^_*


----------



## Melclin (Jan 5, 2011)

I've posted similar in other threads but I'm so bloody bored right now. I had some pain killers the dentist gave me and I sure hope I'm not posting the most embarrassing c**p ever :blush:...

*The kit in your car shouldn't be a BLS bag or an EMS bag or whatever. It should be a first aid kit. For stuff that you don't need an ambulance for. If you need something more, then you need an ambulance.*

On me:
-Alcohol swaps: Very handy for that moment when you realize there is no soap in the disgusting public toilet you just used. I once fixed a blackberry with one. They're pretty much the bee's knees. I suppose if I was pushed I could use it to clean a cut or something, but it'd hurt like hell, so pass. 

My car came with a first aid kit that I made some modifications too.
- Bandaids. 
- Saline.
- Chux: stop bleeding, dry a wound after flushing and more likely: wiping your bum after an emergency roadside stop. 
- Some bandages and c**p that came with it that I'll never use. 
- IMPORTANT: acetaminophen/codeine and some phenergan. Mostly for hangovers. Or that headache/nausea that just won't p**s off on that big day of shoe shopping or what ever floats your boat. 
- Jelly beans (my grandmother is diabetic and I drive her around the place sometimes).

Seriously mate, you will be so embarrassed if you ever come across an accident and an ambulance turns up to find you have collared the person or something equally ridiculous like that. Leave it at work mate.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 5, 2011)

> acetaminophen/codeine and some phenergan



Is that stuff OTC down in Australia?


----------



## Melclin (Jan 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Is that stuff OTC down in Australia?



Acetaminophen/codeine: 500/8 & 500/15 are. 500/30 are prescription only. 

Phenergan 10 & 25s - Gotta ask a pharmacist. Bloody great stuff. Its damn good when you're feeling crook and need a good sleep and relief from nausea.

EDIT: You can get metaclopramide 10 x 10mg tabs if you know the right problems to have apparently. Not interested in maxolon though.


----------



## BigDogg795 (Jan 5, 2011)

Melclin said:


> I've posted similar in other threads but I'm so bloody bored right now. I had some pain killers the dentist gave me and I sure hope I'm not posting the most embarrassing c**p ever :blush:...
> 
> *The kit in your car shouldn't be a BLS bag or an EMS bag or whatever. It should be a first aid kit. For stuff that you don't need an ambulance for. If you need something more, then you need an ambulance.*
> 
> ...



Sorry man, I completely misinterpreted that...though I'm finishing up my EMT course, I still have a firm foot in Law Enforcement and Security: I was basically wondering why an EMT would arrest someone...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 5, 2011)

BigDogg795 said:


> Sorry man, I completely misinterpreted that...though I'm finishing up my EMT course, I still have a firm foot in Law Enforcement and Security: I was basically wondering why an EMT would arrest someone...


If they'd make acetaminophen/codeine OTC here, you'd see ER visits drop off significantly.  Of course, the overdose death rate might spike but I don't see that as a huge problem.  Natural selection at work.


----------



## BigDogg795 (Jan 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If they'd make acetaminophen/codeine OTC here, you'd see ER visits drop off significantly.  Of course, the overdose death rate might spike but I don't see that as a huge problem.  Natural selection at work.




ER visits? I'm fairly sure half the walk-in clinics would close down for lack of business!

And besides, the gene pool needs a good shock every so often anyway...:unsure:


----------



## Melclin (Jan 6, 2011)

They're working on reductions. The 500/30s were OTC but went prescription a while back. Its increasingly difficult to convince pharmacists to give you 500/15s and the 500/8 have been rescheduled to reduced the amount available at one time. I hate feeling like a criminal when buying analgesics.

We do have a significant problem with prescription opiate ODs. Some sources have reported that they have overtaken heroin ODs. Its quite sad because a lot of people who are overdosing are doing so without realizing what the doctor is prescribing. Heroin addicts make an informed choice. What it seems is happening though is that Granny Hip Pain doesn't realise that her doctor's pain pills are Oxycodone 20s and its a poor idea to have a chandy or 5 on top. Still that's the prescription DDs, so different ball game. 

The most recent addition to chemists are Panadol Extra. Paracetamol with enough caffeine to kill a horse. Not sure I approve of caffeine being marked as an "extra strength" analgesic.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 16, 2011)

The topic kinda changed from page to page, but im just going to post what I was thinking a couple of pages ago.. What is your take on this? I don't know about where you guys are at, but here in AR i have always been told, that if you are a HCP, and do not stop at an accident and try to provide some kind of help before responders get there, you can get into some serious trouble. I'm not too sure as to if this is true or not, but thats just what I have been told by a handful of people.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 16, 2011)

I couldn't agree more but yeah, there's a big problem with drug seeking in most emergency rooms.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 16, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> The topic kinda changed from page to page, but im just going to post what I was thinking a couple of pages ago.. What is your take on this? I don't know about where you guys are at, but here in AR i have always been told, that if you are a HCP, and do not stop at an accident and try to provide some kind of help before responders get there, you can get into some serious trouble. I'm not too sure as to if this is true or not, but thats just what I have been told by a handful of people.



...and the big question regarding these supposed provisions is how in God's name will people know that you're a health care provider?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 17, 2011)

> Paracetamol with enough caffeine to kill a horse. Not sure I approve of caffeine being marked as an "extra strength" analgesic.



Not a migraine sufferer, eh?  Besides, 65 mg of caffeine isn't a lot.  It's equivalent to about two cans of Coke.  If that's enough to "kill a horse" you all have some wussy horses down there.   Here that's an over the counter concoction called Excedrin and it's a primary means of headache treatment in this house.  Works beautifully.  The only thing really limiting the number of times you can repeat the dose is the acetaminophen.


----------



## Melclin (Jan 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Not a migraine sufferer, eh?  Besides, 65 mg of caffeine isn't a lot.  It's equivalent to about two cans of Coke.  If that's enough to "kill a horse" you all have some wussy horses down there.   Here that's an over the counter concoction called Excedrin and it's a primary means of headache treatment in this house.  Works beautifully.  The only thing really limiting the number of times you can repeat the dose is the acetaminophen.



Well its 65mg per 500mg tablet of paracetamol, so its ganna be 130mg. So more like 4 cans of coke at once. Which of course people take with 2 coffees and a redbull because precisely nobody seems to realize that extra has caffeine in it. 

I don't doubt it works. I've always been partial to chasing paracetamol with coffee/energy drinks the morning after (as are most people), I just figured it wasn't something to be legitimized 

I don't necessarily disprove of it as a product, but its clearly being marketed as a new extra strength wonder analgesic here, never with a mention of the fact it contains caffeine. Of course its written on the box, but if people are anything, they are idiots. 

Probably the sticking point is that its illegal to advertise prescription medications here, and ads for OTC stuff are heavily regulated and as far as I know have to be clear about whats in them, so we're probably a little more sensitive about drug advertising schemes.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jan 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> ...and the big question regarding these supposed provisions is how in God's name will people know that you're a health care provider?



You know.. I haven't actually ever thought about that lol, but there are some that decide that wanna put the star of life all over their vehicle.. and, ride around with EMS tags on their car.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 17, 2011)

> Probably the sticking point is that its illegal to advertise prescription medications here



God I wish that was the case here.  Meds would probably be much cheaper and docs and the rest of us wouldn't have to put up with patients (outside of drug seekers) asking for the latest thing they saw on TV.



> Well its 65mg per 500mg tablet of paracetamol, so its ganna be 130mg. So more like 4 cans of coke at once. Which of course people take with 2 coffees and a redbull because precisely nobody seems to realize that extra has caffeine in it.



You do realize you're talking to someone who used to consume two Red Bulls, a 2-liter of Coke and several cups of tea (not to mention Excedrin) during the course of a 12-hour shift on a very regular basis?  

Of course, the issue of caffeine toxicity gave rise to Rules #13 _and_ #14 of EMS in my book.


----------



## Melclin (Jan 17, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> God I wish that was the case here.  Meds would probably be much cheaper and docs and the rest of us wouldn't have to put up with patients (outside of drug seekers) asking for the latest thing they saw on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah its pretty cash. Although it does mean that nobody has any idea what they're taking or why. Its just "pills the doctor gave me for my heart/head/blood pressure/penis/prevent-a-baby". And you get American influenced drug culture which confuses things a tad. I got told to take a tylenol the other day by some kid who thought I was grumpy. Other than the fact I doubt it has little efficacy as an anxiolytic or sedative, we don't even have bloody 'tylenol' here. People who are on "Oh xanax or something for my nerves" are often on SSRIs. Etc, etc. 

You're also speaking to a similarly depraved caffeine addict. I tried to give up caffeine for new years and was 3 litres deep in coke zero by the afternoon of the 2nd after a splitting head ache and wild mood swings  I'm just saying, 130mg isn't insignificant if you don't know you've had it. "Gee my head sure does hurt. 3 Panadol Extras and these 4 Jagerbombs will help. Sure I'd like to double roll with you, as long as you buy me another 6 jack and diet cokes *giggle giggle* *date rape* *SVT*". If they wanted to be stand up guys, like me, they'd mention it had caffeine in it a little more explicitly.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 17, 2011)

> If they wanted to be stand up guys, like me, they'd mention it had caffeine in it a little more explicitly.



True...I see your point and don't disagree, but if Aussie teens are anything like the moronic breed we have over here pointing out that there's a legal stimulant in something is asking for a spike in the need for liver transplants.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 10, 2011)

i carry gloves a pocket mask , opa's , and something to help control bleeding, basically anything that will make a major diff before crews arrive. also check with your med control and see what your able to do in your area legally, i know where i live a law was passed that if off duty and we try to render aide, we are freed from liability for trying to assist, as long as we dont do something blatently negligent . hope this helps


----------



## bahnrokt (Mar 13, 2011)

I carry gloves and basic 4x4s, tape, a SAM splint, band aids, etc.  The few times I have stop at MVAs I try not to announce myself as an EMT,  just "hey, how ya felling...you should stay seated until the EMTs get here".


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 13, 2011)

ive sort of taken a different view recently on stopping at an accident scene...just yesterday a MA state trooper was injured by a drunk driver who rammed the back of his cruiser and pinned him between the car he had pulled over and his. Even with his warning lights on, he was still hit. Now how am I going to be any safer pulling over without any warning lights? So for me its not stopping on a busy highway, call 911...and I guess I might rethink it on an empty side road but I generally wouldn't stop unless there were extenuating circumstances


----------



## exodus (Mar 13, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> ive sort of taken a different view recently on stopping at an accident scene...just yesterday a MA state trooper was injured by a drunk driver who rammed the back of his cruiser and pinned him between the car he had pulled over and his. Even with his warning lights on, he was still hit. Now how am I going to be any safer pulling over without any warning lights? So for me its not stopping on a busy highway, call 911...and I guess I might rethink it on an empty side road but I generally wouldn't stop unless there were extenuating circumstances



In CA unless there is an immediate hazard, troopers turn all lights shining to the rear off except the hazard lights at night time.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> In CA unless there is an immediate hazard, troopers turn all lights shining to the rear off except the hazard lights at night time.



...and often the only forward facing lights that are on are the spot lights and the 'burning red light.'


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> In CA unless there is an immediate hazard, troopers turn all lights shining to the rear off except the hazard lights at night time.



thats interesting... the MA troopers use the new super bright blue/almost purplish led light bars. Ive heard reports of them actually attracting sleepy people and drunk drivers to migrate into the breakdown lane instead of avoiding it


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> thats interesting... the MA troopers use the new super bright blue/almost purplish led light bars. Ive heard reports of them actually attracting sleepy people and drunk drivers to migrate into the breakdown lane instead of avoiding it



MA? Can I make a comment now about the stupidity of requiring police at every construction site?


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> MA? Can I make a comment now about the stupidity of requiring police at every construction site?



yeah that whole debacle....

As long as the police unions in Massachusetts exist there will be mandated police details


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Mar 14, 2011)

Aidey said:


> A cell phone is all you need. With the new CPR guidelines coming out it isn't even worth it to have a pocket mask.



There is a new smart-phone thingy that a doctor developed that can take an ECG and then send it to a doctor.  If they add a defibulater on top of wikipedia, then we'll all be out of a job.

Cell phone is the best piece of equipment.  Now if you plan on going camping or rafting with some buddies in the middle of bumblescrew Wyoming, then I could see taking a SAM splint and bandages.  But still with that, a waterproof Army survival guide or Boy Scout manual would serve you better.


----------

